# Using modeling clay?



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

So I tried to use foam board for making a slight incline.
The idea is to create a small hill that goes from the bench surface up to a bridge opening. 
However, I've been having problems with cutting it. The hacksaw blade doesn't seem to work too well. And I understand there is a hot cutting tool, but I don't really want to spend $35 on something that will only get used once or twice. 

So now I'm thinking of switching to another material such as modeling clay.
What do you think? Any success or failure of using it?

And if not clay or foam board, any other suggestions?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably use a bench saw with a fine blade if I didn't want to invest in the tool. You could also use a saber-saw and a straight edge.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Use a razor knife. Sharp, not dull and a straight edge to guide it. Make a few passes too.

I guess you must be the Three T, man?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

How much of a rise do you need?
One method is to cut two parallel cuts along the sides of the track then lift the base material up to give it rise.
Another option is to glue a thin sheet of plywood or sheet balsa wood on one end to the main board then after that dries then lift the far side to get the rise needed with out the kinks.
Third option cut shims in strips lay across track base and lay a flat piece if card stock over top shims to get rise.
I've also used a block of balsa wood and sanded the rise.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can sand the foamboard into a nice even incline. I stapled a piece of 60 grit to a 1x4 block and use it for sanding. Works great (have your vacuum cleaner handy) Rough cut with a hacksaw blade and finish with the sanding.


----------



## TimTheTrainMan (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for the replies....

So I take it that either modeling clay or any other substance is either out of the question or no one has tried it?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I think it is faster to use the Woodland Scenic ramp. They are are around 6 bucks and you are done in 5 seconds. I personally found shaving foam a pain. Clay will be expensive. If you don't mind putting some time in you could try a cardboard or newspaper ramp and cover it with plastercloth.


----------

